# Speedometer doesn't work on 91 maxima. HELP!



## stans96max (Sep 19, 2005)

Let me fill you in on what I have done....

The speedometer stopped working on my car and the check engine light came on. I read the codes and got a 14 which is the vehicle speed sensor. I replaced the speed sensor and reset the computer. This did not fix the problem and the check engine light came back on and is still giving a code 14. I thought it might be a wiring issue so I traced the wiring back as far as possible in the engine compartment and it is good. I don't know what to do next. Any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It might be a bad instrument cluster...


How did you "reset" your computer?


----------



## stans96max (Sep 19, 2005)

I reset the computer by turning the screw on the computer counter clockwise all the way and waiting until the lights blinked 4 times and then turning the screw back clockwise.

Is it a common thing for the cluster to go bad? My tach still works as well as my cruise control. But the speedo and mileage doesn't. Would the cluster going bad cause a vehicle speed sensor code? Thanks for the help!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

stans96max said:


> I reset the computer by turning the screw on the computer counter clockwise all the way and waiting until the lights blinked 4 times and then turning the screw back clockwise.



Try resetting the ecu by removing the negative cable from the battery for about 15 minutes...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there has been a case where the cluster was bad and it was killing the VSS every time it was being replced.


----------



## stans96max (Sep 19, 2005)

Is there a way to check the VSS? Can you check it using a voltmeter or measuring resistance?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

stans96max said:


> Is there a way to check the VSS? Can you check it using a voltmeter or measuring resistance?


----------



## stans96max (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks. I'll test my VSS this afternoon. I replaced the insturment cluster and the new one is doing the same thing. I took my battery cable off for about 1 hour. After driving for 5 minutes with the new cluster, the check engine light came back on. My new VSS may be bad or could have been blown by a bad cluster. I hope this is the case because I really don't know what else could be wrong. I'll keep you posted.


----------

